# Video in Homepage einfügen



## wodi (17. September 2006)

Hallo an alle Video Fans

 Ich suche seit Tagen oder eher Wochen nach einer Lösung. Wie gesagt ich bin noch nicht so erfahren was es Heißt Video in eigene Homepage einbinden. Ich habe schon vieles gelesen von Video herstellen und bearbeiten und so weiter. Aber ich finde nichts zu Thema wie ich das Video in Meine Seite einfüge oder ähnliches.
Ich habe schon etliche Erfahrungen mit der Bearbeitung und so weiter. 
Wie gesagt was mich Brennend interessiert ist wie ich mein Video auf Meine Seite kriege. Das man die dort auch dann anschauen kann und nicht runterladen oder so. Und am besten mit WMP oder ähnliches.
Würde mich über Links oder Gleiche Themen freuen oder nach was ich suchen soll..
Danke echt Geiles Bord hier habe schon viele Fragen gelöst. Super Seite.


----------



## chmee (18. September 2006)

Erstmal auschecken, welches Format Du benutzen möchtest.
Zur Auswahl stehen wmv, mov(s3) und eigentlich auch divx(mp4).
Wichtig ist in erster Instanz die Größe und die damit verbundene Qualität.

Dann überlegen, ob es mit einem Player a la embed (http://www.selfhtml.org)
eingebunden werden soll, oder als simpler Download.

mfg chmee


----------



## wodi (18. September 2006)

Hallo Danke für die Antwort.

Also ich habe mich nicht so direkt für ein Format festgelegt weil ich nicht weis welches ich am ende auswähle wegen der Größe. Ich würde mall sagen wmv oder mp4. was mich interessiert ist es die Seite. http://www.hans-wurst.de/index.php?link=&page=14
Wie realisiere ich das das man das so oder in wmp gezeigt wird. Weil ich von Quick nicht so überzeugt bin. 

mfg Risi


----------



## wodi (18. September 2006)

Hallo 
Wie in dem Script schon gesagt. Da kommt Freude auf. Ich hab´s geschafft. 
Aber noch einz. Wen ich die Seite aufmache fängt das Video gleich an zu laufen. Heißt das das ich erst so ein Bild machen muss das dann auf das Video weiter leitet oder kann man das auch Anders gestalten. Wie zum Beispiel von YouTube?
 Danke mfg Risi


----------



## Joh (18. September 2006)

wodi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Wen ich die Seite aufmache fängt das Video gleich an zu laufen. Heißt das das ich erst so ein Bild machen muss das dann auf das Video weiter leitet oder kann man das auch Anders gestalten?


Machs doch so, ist am einfachsten!


----------



## maggss (18. September 2006)

hoffe das hilft. obwohl das nicht in dieses forum gehört.

<embed src=http://www.DOMAIN.de/NAME.avi/mov/mpg hight="300" width="420">


----------



## wodi (18. September 2006)

Ich danke euch Leute für die zahlreiche Unterstützung. Ich weiß ez auch in welche Kategorie das rein kommt. Danke


----------

